# Guys fursuiting as girl furries



## Art Vulpine (Mar 29, 2011)

So I was think about this hypothetical situation.

You are at a con. You are male and straight. You see an attractive looking fox woman. You greet her and start dancing at the rave. Later on you learn that the person under the suit is really a he. 

This situation then sparked this post.

What are your feelings of guys fursuiting as girl furries?
If you are someone who does so, why do you choose a female character?
Has anyone thought someone in a fursuit was a girl but was really a guy?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 29, 2011)

I feel that you shouldn't suddenly feel attracted to people just because of their fursuits... I'd ignore people in fursuits altogether unless I want to comment/look at the suit, or I recognise the suit as one belonging to someone on FAF.


----------



## ShadowEon (Mar 29, 2011)

I really like if people rp and dress as characters of their own gender,its confusing or weird otherwise-for me,anyway.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 29, 2011)

Inari85 said:


> You are male and straight. You see an attractive looking fox woman.



An attractive-looking fox _fursuit?_

Hahaha.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 29, 2011)

...This thread is fucking weird.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 29, 2011)

The guy in the suit should go get a sex change, being in an opposite gender character suit just confuses me why they do so.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't care because I am usually the Chick fursuiting as a dude.
It's hillarious when Gay men find out and pitch a fit!


----------



## Art Vulpine (Mar 29, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> ...This thread is fucking weird.


 
Wierd yes, but I know that there are some people who choose to dress in fursuits of the opposite gender. 

I'm just seeing people's thoughts on them.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 29, 2011)

AS LONG AS THEY DON'T GO INTO THE BATHROOM RABBLERABBLERABBLE


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 29, 2011)

I find it creepy as fuck


----------



## ShadowEon (Mar 29, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> An attractive-looking fox _fursuit?_
> 
> Hahaha.


 
[video=youtube;hIO12Pa5tL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIO12Pa5tL4&feature=related[/video]

I always thought she was pretty...


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 29, 2011)

If you're fursuiting to be a creepy furry and get laid, it's creepy and misleading.

If you're fursuiting for fun and pretend, go for it. It's just a character. Blame's on the aforementioned leg-humping asshats who are just minus their suits.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 29, 2011)

Stop trolling for ass at furcons :c


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 29, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> Stop trolling for ass at furcons :c


 
I'm tempted to do when I start shopping for a suit just to fuck with people who have to bring their yiffy bullshit into a fun hobby, or can't properly separate fantasy from reality.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

Blues said:


> If you're fursuiting to be a creepy furry and get laid, it's creepy and misleading.
> 
> If you're fursuiting for fun and pretend, go for it. It's just a character. Blame's on the aforementioned leg-humping asshats who are just minus their suits.


 Fursuiting is on the list of least sexy things to see a woman/man do. Not saying its not amusing to see.


Zaraphayx said:


> Stop trolling for ass at furcons :c


 God people need to follow this advice.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 29, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Fursuiting is on the list of least sexy things to see a woman/man do. Not saying its not amusing to see.


 
These _are_ furries.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

Blues said:


> These _are_ furries.


 I know I know, the biggest group of people aroused by repulsive things." Poo? SURE! Gore? GIVE ME MORE! Obesity? IVE MORE TO ME! Inflate her like a balloon? SURE :B! Children? ONLY IF FUZZY! Men in big sweaty carpet like outfits? OH MURR."

Like seriously what the hell.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 29, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I know I know, the biggest group of people aroused by repulsive things." Poo? SURE! Gore? GIVE ME MORE! Obesity? IVE MORE TO ME! Inflate her like a balloon? SURE :B! Children? ONLY IF FUZZY! Men in big sweaty carpet like outfits? OH MURR."
> 
> Like seriously what the hell.


 

Gotta be a freak to have freaky standards like that. :V
I shower every time I hang out with furries....is that a bad thing?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Gotta be a freak to have freaky standards like that. :V


Those are not standards, those are lack of standards.





> I shower every time I hang out with furries....is that a bad thing?


 Nope. So do I.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 29, 2011)

ShadowEon said:


> I always thought she was pretty...


 
Augh

No

What is wr- oh. Furries.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 29, 2011)

I really don't mind it when people cross dress fursuit as opposite genders. As a lady though I do not appreciate and fucking hate men who won't at least act somewhat like an actual lady in a suit made to make him look like a lady. I have a certain retard in mind who likes to go on Youtube posting videos of himself rubbing his "breasts" and goes around con acting like a total slut. The entire point seem to be just to run around playing with his "Body".

I know a person who had the shame of sharing a an elevator up with him one con and he was groping his "Breasts" in an elevator full of non-furry people.
Fucking tard.

Don't care what gender you dress up as long as you show a little bit of common decency. As for OP, you go trolled. It's safe to assume that when you see a fem suit...that's it's a guy underneath. Assume first, ask questions later. :3


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 29, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Those are not standards, those are lack of standards.


Oh, forgive my error. :V


> Nope. So do I.


 
I feel better knowing that I am not the only one. :3


----------



## Aden (Mar 29, 2011)

Inari85 said:


> So I was think about this *hypothetical situation*.


 
Uh huh, sure
|3


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 29, 2011)

Grab and squeeze crotch, Crocodile Dundee-style.
It's the only way to be certain. If furries are as creepy as they say they're then this little moral, gesture won't pose a problem. 
Just don't hate on me if said fursuiter bear maces you. You probably deserve it anyway for hitting on somebody in a fursuit. :V

A bit of caution is not lethal, either.


----------



## Deo (Mar 29, 2011)

EVERY GIRL-LOOKING FURSUIT HAS A MAN IN IT.

Chicks who fursuit typically are at peace with their gender and sexuality enough to not feel the need to make their fursuits into giant "I HAVE TITS!!!!" signs. Women tend to fursuit as male characters to hide from creepy people who molest or passingly grope suiters.


----------



## Deo (Mar 29, 2011)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3118/2505989780_e60bbea2e2.jpg
MAN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzwybyfpAHw
MAN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWL0I6P8tQQ&feature=related
MAN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2e-Cse4vwCg&feature=related
MEN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuWRZd5l7xM&feature=related
MAN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KksV4sA3HME&feature=related
MAN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qB7TD2wQelU&feature=related
MAN


http://pics.livejournal.com/beetlecat/pic/00088p8d/s320x240
WOMAN


----------



## Fay V (Mar 29, 2011)

Why would you be attracted to a suit. I can understand having fun around suits, but attraction is frankly quite creepy. If you feel betrayed some way that this person is not female are you not also disappointed they aren't also a giant fox? 
I don't particularly like over sexual suits of any gender, whatever the gender of the performer. I don't like the idea of trying to cause this idea of "oh hot" with suits, but I have a stick up my ass about that so, whatever. 
I don't mind when men play women or women play men, it really doesn't matter to me. It bothers of me when the performer does not do so very well and does a lot of negative stereotypes. It's all pretend so who cares if they're pretending to be a different gender. 

More often you find male suits, or male appearing suits, to be female.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 29, 2011)

Inari85 said:


> You see an attractive looking *fox* woman


 
Stopped reading there.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 29, 2011)

ShadowEon said:


> [video=youtube;hIO12Pa5tL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIO12Pa5tL4&feature=related[/video]
> 
> I always thought she was pretty...


 
Wow, that actually is cute. The articulated jaw is so well done, it actually makes the face look flirty and more expressive. :3


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Mar 29, 2011)

Given what actually happened to a friend, when at this bar (keep in mind it's not one of those gay bars) met this woman who later found out she was a he. While they both were in bed ouch!!!


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

The only use for fur-suits in a sane scenario is acting on stage.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> http://pics.livejournal.com/beetlecat/pic/00088p8d/s320x240
> WOMAN


 
Thats some cool shit right there.


----------



## Deo (Mar 29, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> The only use for fur-suits in a sane scenario is acting on stage.


 Volunteering for children's hospitals and animal shelter fundraisers is such a insane thing to do.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> Volunteering for children's hospitals and animal shelter fundraisers is such a insane thing to do.


 I would have commented but you beat me to it. 

nothing better than a dumbass that doesn't know shit commenting on the insanity of fursuits.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> Volunteering for children's hospitals and animal shelter fundraisers is such a insane thing to do.


 If you are acting for another you are effectively on stage. A costume should be a role not an Identity.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 29, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> If you are acting for another you are effectively on stage. A costume should be a role not an Identity.


 Way to CYA


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Way to CYA


Right. Just because I refine my standpoint I am covering my ass. Damn'd furries.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 29, 2011)

ShadowEon said:


> [video=youtube;hIO12Pa5tL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIO12Pa5tL4&feature=related[/video]
> 
> I always thought she was pretty...


 
Yeah... no.

Fursuits can look cool at best... but not nearly attractive. *shudders*


----------



## Aden (Mar 29, 2011)

ShadowEon said:


> [video=youtube;hIO12Pa5tL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIO12Pa5tL4&feature=related[/video]
> 
> I always thought she was pretty...


 
This seriously goes on for six and a half minutes
wow


----------



## Fay V (Mar 29, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Right. Just because I refine my standpoint I am covering my ass. Damn'd furries.


 Your refinement makes no sense. So suiting is only sane when you are performing a character...so 90% of the damn time. Why the fuck would you state the obvious like that?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Your refinement makes no sense. So suiting is only sane when you are performing a character...so 90% of the damn time. Why the fuck would you state the obvious like that?


....

Do you know how acting works right? A role is not an Identity...


----------



## Fay V (Mar 29, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> ....
> 
> Do you know how acting works right? A role is not an Identity...


 You do know how fursuiting works right, the majority of people are performing, taking on a character. Hence you are stating the obvious. Because by your definition 90% of the people that fursuit are being sane. 

And by the way, a role is an identity. That's why you have method actors. You become the person you are pretending to be, you gain that identity momentarily.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

Fay V said:


> You do know how fursuiting works right, the majority of people are performing, taking on a character. Hence you are stating the obvious. Because by your definition 90% of the people that fursuit are being sane.
> 
> And by the way, a role is an identity. That's why you have method actors. You become the person you are pretending to be, you gain that identity momentarily.


 I act. I know. Just stirring the pot.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm noticing with time that the FAF thread attention span is about this big |-|


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 29, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> I'm noticing with time that the FAF thread attention span is about this big |-|


 
omg I LOVE your avi, Fenneck.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2011)

I too, decide to pick up chicks based on their fursuit and not who they really are.


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 29, 2011)

If you're trying to pick up a person in an animal costume, why would you care if it's not the gender you thought?

Oh right. Retarded, desperate, creepy, and no social skills.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Mar 29, 2011)

IMHO, some guys wear femme fursuits for a bit more anonymity and to distinguish themselved from the pack. As a general rule, femme fursuits with exaggerated features, parody of the humanoid-feminine form, tend to be piloted by dudes. Maybe girlie suits get more attention/photographed more often too.

There are some quite talented ladies who fursuit at cons, I can think of several.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 29, 2011)

Why wouldn't you ask if they were a real female anyways?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I act. I know. Just stirring the pot.


 You're not an actor though. You're just a lying, douchebag attention whore. :3

Now go hit on some 16 year olds with promises of 4 hours of sex because you were struck be lightning and lost the nerves in your cock.


----------



## Deo (Mar 29, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I too, decide to pick up chicks based on their fursuit and not who they really are.


 Works every time brah.


----------



## Spatel (Mar 29, 2011)

Inari85 said:


> So I was think about this hypothetical situation.
> 
> You are at a con. You are male and straight. You see an attractive looking fox woman. You greet her and start dancing at the rave. Later on you learn that the person under the suit is really a he.
> 
> ...



As the resident furfag, I feel like I should chime in here:

I am male and pan with a huge thing for trannies, so this cannot happen to me. 

I mean if you're attracted to the suits... the difference between the imaginary species you're attracted to is a hell of a lot bigger than the difference between male and female humans so I don't really see how someone could not be bi if they have the fetish... the two kind of go hand in hand.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 29, 2011)

Spatel said:


> *As the resident furfag,* I feel like I should chime in here:
> 
> I am male and pan with a huge thing for trannies, so this cannot happen to me.
> 
> I mean if you're attracted to the suits... the difference between the imaginary species you're attracted to is a hell of a lot bigger than the difference between male and female humans so I don't really see how someone could not be bi if they have the fetish... the two kind of go hand in hand.


 Resident Furfag? In a site of furfags?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 29, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Resident Furfag? In a site of furfags?


 
That...makes little sense.
Unless he is under the assumption that we are all communist trolls with furry avatars.



Deo said:


> EVERY GIRL-LOOKING FURSUIT HAS A MAN IN IT.
> 
> Chicks who fursuit typically are at peace with their gender and sexuality enough to not feel the need to make their fursuits into giant "I HAVE TITS!!!!" signs. *Women tend to fursuit as male characters to hide from creepy people who molest or passingly grope suiters.*


 
I wish that was true.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> Works every time brah.


 Both you and fay will be suiting at AC right?

~Hello ladies~<3


----------



## Fay V (Mar 29, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Both you and fay will be suiting at AC right?
> 
> ~Hello ladies~<3


 o bby


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 29, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Both you and fay will be suiting at AC right?
> 
> ~Hello ladies~<3


 
I am bringing my taser...and mace.


----------



## Azure (Mar 29, 2011)

I remember photos of a weird green husky looking thing with GIANT TITS. It was a man underneath. I'm good with people being whatever gender they desire, but some of that shit is just outright weird.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2011)

Fay V said:


> o bby


 Obby so sexy.

AC is gunna be oh so murry


Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am bringing my taser...and mace.


 Yeah but you fursuit as a male so I won't be picking you up gawd. Didn't you read the OP?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 29, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah but you fursuit as a male so I won't be picking you up gawd. Didn't you read the OP?


 
Last year I got hit on by so many Gay men, and I got my ass pinched by one. >:{


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Last year I got hit on by so many Gay men, and I got my ass pinched by one. >:{


 Oh furry cons. 

I can't wait to experience the horrors fun of AC first hand!


----------



## Deo (Mar 29, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Both you and fay will be suiting at AC right?
> 
> ~Hello ladies~<3


 obby
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5122348/


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 29, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh furry cons.
> 
> I can't wait to experience the horrors fun of AC first hand!


 
I SWEAR I WILL CUT THE FACE OFF OF ANY OF YOU THAT GRABS MY ASS AND MAKE YOU EAT IT WHILE I DRINK YOUR BLOOD!! >:V

....Oh my..
Also, I am redoing purple saber head to bring to the con, that and a wolf in Assassin's creed garb.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> obby
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5122348/


 So murry. It's like a dream come true.


Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I SWEAR I WILL CUT THE FACE OFF OF ANY OF YOU THAT GRABS MY ASS AND MAKE YOU EAT IT WHILE I DRINK YOUR BLOOD!! >:V
> 
> ....Oh my..
> Also, I am redoing purple saber head to bring to the con, that and a wolf in Assassin's creed garb.


 Good thing I'm not creepy enough to do that! :V


----------



## ShadowEon (Mar 29, 2011)

Azure said:


> I remember photos of a weird green husky looking thing with GIANT TITS. It was a man underneath. I'm good with people being whatever gender they desire, but some of that shit is just outright weird.


 
http://encyclopediadramatica.com/SokiTwopaw


----------



## Takun (Mar 29, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I don't care because I am usually the Chick fursuiting as a dude.
> It's hilarious when Gay men find out and pitch a tent


 
Then again you could kick most furry gays asses anyway. V:


----------



## Azure (Mar 29, 2011)

ShadowEon said:


> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/SokiTwopaw


Oh fuck. Nightmare fodder, it's sooooooo horrible.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 29, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're not an actor though. You're just a lying, douchebag attention whore. :3


 Dude.... how many actors are not lying douchebag attention whores?


----------



## Wolven Bruh (Mar 29, 2011)

ShadowEon said:


> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/SokiTwopaw


 Hahaha, I've known about him him for a while. He makes good fursuits, but that's just weird.

He re-did the suit, too...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5330047/


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Dude.... how many actors are not lying douchebag attention whores?


 Plenty I'm sure.


----------



## Ley (Mar 29, 2011)

I saw someone in full suit the other day. 

It was latex

The guy kept looking at me funny and talking about my deviantart. 

My mom wasn't coming to pick me up for another 10 minutes. ;~;


----------



## Fay V (Mar 29, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Dude.... how many actors are not lying douchebag attention whores?


 but being a liar doesn't make you an actor.


----------



## Azure (Mar 29, 2011)

Fay V said:


> but being a liar doesn't make you an actor.


Unless you're Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Ley (Mar 29, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I SWEAR I WILL CUT THE FACE OFF OF ANY OF YOU THAT GRABS MY ASS AND MAKE YOU EAT IT WHILE I DRINK YOUR BLOOD!! >:V
> 
> ....Oh my..
> *Also, I am redoing purple saber head to bring to the con, that and a wolf in Assassin's creed garb*.


 

.... that is so awesome.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 29, 2011)

Fay V said:


> but being a liar doesn't make you an actor.


 
It makes you a politician...or a lawyer.



Leybun said:


> .... that is so awesome.



Either you are mocking me or kissing my ass...I do not know which. :/


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 29, 2011)

WHAT DO YOU PEOPLE FUCKING EXPECT?! THIS IS THE FURRY FANDOM! WHERE MEN ARE GAY, WOMEN ARE GAY MEN IN DRAG, AND KIDS ARE ADULTS IN DIAPERS.



Deo said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3118/2505989780_e60bbea2e2.jpg
> MAN


That reminds me of a female fursuit I saw that was obviously worn by a man, as it was way to exaggeratedly female. No real woman would be caught dead in that because they'd be molested the whole con.
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3716057/

That also reminds me of those creepy anime girl costumes that are obviously guys.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLq8IHULP2U&feature=related



Fay V said:


> o bby


I don't think that fursuit looks that cute. The nose is too big/wide, eyes too close together, and the fur's too scruffy. Sorry if that offends you.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am bringing my taser...and mace.


OBBY TAZE ME HARDER BRO OH GOD YES.
Some people may like being tazed/sprayed.



Deo said:


> obby
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5122348/


More like "Obby: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/5121589/ "


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> I don't think that fursuit looks that cute. The nose is too big/wide, eyes too close together, and the fur's too scruffy. Sorry if that offends you.


 I donno, I think it looks more adorable than most other fursuits. I'm not much of a fan of them though to be honest.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 29, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Blahblahblah


 I'm not sure you understood that Deo and I were joking.
the suit wasn't supposed to look really cute, hence the joke...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 29, 2011)

So OP, do you find this hot?
http://www.youtube.com/user/BlazeDragoness#p/a/u/1/K2CyQVU40os


----------



## Azure (Mar 29, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> So OP, do you find this hot?
> http://www.youtube.com/user/BlazeDragoness#p/a/u/1/K2CyQVU40os


You evil munchkin ):


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> So OP, do you find this hot?
> http://www.youtube.com/user/BlazeDragoness#p/a/u/1/K2CyQVU40os


 What is this

Why did I click this?


----------



## Wolven Bruh (Mar 29, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> So OP, do you find this hot?
> http://www.youtube.com/user/BlazeDragoness#p/a/u/1/K2CyQVU40os


 What the hell did I just watch? @_@


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 29, 2011)

Wolven Bird said:


> What the hell did I just watch? @_@


 
YOU CANNOT UNSEE!


----------



## Fay V (Mar 29, 2011)

why are there no suits that actually have nice looking breasts on them?


----------



## Wolven Bruh (Mar 29, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> YOU CANNOT UNSEE!


 Damnit >:U This is worse than the time I was reminded that Spiritomb looked like Wario's mustache.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2011)

Fay V said:


> why are there no suits that actually have nice looking breasts on them?


 Furries care more about dicks than breasts.


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 29, 2011)

lol. I like characters like Flux. He's a dude. He's fun to watch. He doesn't pretend to be female. And he has a great suit. And yeah. If a costume has boobs.. it's a guy underneith most likely.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 29, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Furries care more about dicks than breasts.


 touche

that's mostly why I don't bother. I considered padding to make me look more female, but the way breasts are done looks like someone cut a foam ball in half and glued it to the front of the suit.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2011)

Fay V said:


> touche
> 
> that's mostly why I don't bother. I considered padding to make me look more female, but the way breasts are done looks like someone cut a foam ball in half and glued it to the front of the suit.


 Exactly. Trp linked me a picture of some boobysuit earlier and it looked like they just took two spherical pillows and put them inside a bikini top. It just looks ridiculous.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 29, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> So OP, do you find this hot?
> http://www.youtube.com/user/BlazeDragoness#p/a/u/1/K2CyQVU40os


 Boner killer.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 29, 2011)

OP Is closet murrsuiter. :V


----------



## Aden (Mar 29, 2011)

Okay guys, opinion time
Which is more rage-worthy: Dudes wearing female fursuits, or flabby people wearing fursuits with built-in six-pack abs?
I'm pretty split


----------



## LafTur (Mar 29, 2011)

Suits with boobs......
Do. Not. Want.

Seriously, if you're going to make a female fursuit, then don't go _overboard_ with those kinds of features.  Ick.

You know, OP, *they* wrote a song for you:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVXmMMSo47s

Of course, it's just a hypothetical song anyway. :V


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 29, 2011)

So... can anyone actually post a picture where a boobysuit was done right? Or is that just a legend?


----------



## Birdeh (Mar 29, 2011)

See, that's my problem. With my suit I plan on making (Duha), she's very feminine. I'm also female. I want her to be.. distingquished. Without being... booby. I mean.. like, four legged animals often have a puffed out chest, right? That's not really boobs.. is it?


----------



## Fay V (Mar 29, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> So... can anyone actually post a picture where a boobysuit was done right? Or is that just a legend?


 I'm not sure they exist. The best I've seen was a wonderful female fox. girl had some natural curves so she put elastic around the waist of the suit so it fit more to her curves.


----------



## LafTur (Mar 29, 2011)

Birdeh said:


> I mean.. like, four legged animals often have a puffed out chest, right? That's not really boobs.. is it?


 
Yes, that seems to be the trend in animated anthros, and I think it would be a good idea in a female fursuit.  Good luck though, I hear you're making a white panther, or something.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I'm not sure they exist. The best I've seen was a wonderful female fox. girl had some natural curves so she put elastic around the waist of the suit so it fit more to her curves.


 That's not a bad idea. All the bad ones come from the fact that creepy furry men cannot do this so they have to make the suits have awkward proportions and giant super-fake looking titties. :V


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 29, 2011)

Birdeh said:


> See, that's my problem. With my suit I plan on making (Duha), she's very feminine. I'm also female. I want her to be.. distingquished. Without being... booby. I mean.. like, four legged animals often have a puffed out chest, right? That's not really boobs.. is it?


 
Do it like Happy Feet treated the female Penguins.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 29, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's not a bad idea. All the bad ones come from the fact that creepy furry men cannot do this so they have to make the suits have awkward proportions and giant super-fake looking titties. :V


 I am so tempted to make a suit with large pouches beneath the fur to put in pouches of liquid or silicon. Probably not actual implant like stuff cause, expensive, but...like something better than circular foam.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 29, 2011)

Fay V said:


> to put in pouches of liquid


There is no way this could fail.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I am so tempted to make a suit with large pouches beneath the fur to put in pouches of liquid or silicon. Probably not actual implant like stuff cause, expensive, but...like something better than circular foam.


 If you do this, be prepared to have horny furries grope you at cons!

It would certainly look better than foam-titties, however.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 29, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If you do this, be prepared to have horny furries grope you at cons!
> 
> It would certainly look better than foam-titties, however.


 Jon, just because you warn her that you're going to do it doesn't make it right. :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Jon, just because you warn her that you're going to do it doesn't make it right. :V


 Oh come on!


----------



## Fay V (Mar 29, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> There is no way this could fail.


 I know, I know. as soon as I could figure a way to do it properly with some decent brestlike pouches. it'd be interesting to see how that turns out.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 30, 2011)

I wonder what it would matter what the suit gender VS the suiter's gender is, unless you're wanting to do some fursuitfucking...?

What does it matter what the suiter looks like underneath *at all*, it's about the fursuit not about the wearer, right?

Or am I missing a point here?


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 30, 2011)

Aden said:


> Okay guys, opinion time
> Which is more rage-worthy: Dudes wearing female fursuits, or flabby people wearing fursuits with built-in six-pack abs?
> I'm pretty split



Always dudes wearing female suits.

...by flabby do you mean fat as a whale? Like a 300 pound guy with 6-pack abs on his suit?

No, it would still be the crossdressing suiters.



Heckler & Koch said:


> If you do this, be prepared to have horny furries grope you at cons!
> 
> It would certainly look better than foam-titties, however.



I'd grope fay, suit or not. But then I'd die a horrible death seconds later.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 30, 2011)

I doubt I'd ever actually wear such a creation to any con. It would be more of something to show to fellow makers.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 30, 2011)

Fay i'm going to sneak up and give you surprise hugs at anthrocon is this okay thanks


----------



## RoqsWolf (Mar 30, 2011)

>At a furry con
>straight


----------



## israfur (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm a lady irl, but my fursona is a guy. I'd deffinetly get a male suit.
Has nothing to do with yiffing, I just don't like to see myself as a chick. Of course if someone asks what I am, I'll tell. Chances are I won't be talking in the suit, so it's not like my gender would be that obvious amyways..


----------



## Fay V (Mar 30, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Fay i'm going to sneak up and give you surprise hugs at anthrocon is this okay thanks


 depends on a few things.
1. If you grope me or break my suit I will destroy you. 
2. How many times you do it. 
3. Are you gonna be a spotter and make sure I don't get manhandled by random furries


----------



## SilFerWolf (Mar 30, 2011)

Lobar said:


> AS LONG AS THEY DON'T GO INTO THE BATHROOM RABBLERABBLERABBLE


 
as long as they don't start threads


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> depends on a few things.
> 1. If you grope me or break my suit I will destroy you.


I promise that I won't grope you unless you're totally asking for it. 



			
				Fay said:
			
		

> 2. How many times you do it.


Every time you stop paying attention to me, like a real cat.



			
				Fay said:
			
		

> 3. Are you gonna be a spotter and make sure I don't get manhandled by random furries


This was essentially my job at AC last year, hanging out with Trp and Zeke. 

I will keep random furries from manhandling you if I'm around, but not randoms there are no guarantees for.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 30, 2011)

well then okay. if you're a spotter you can hug, and I'll guy you a drink


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 30, 2011)

Males acting as females isn't anything new. This happens all the time in pantomime, and in Japanese theatre, there are _only_ male actors, so all parts, regardless of gender, are played by a male.

As for being attracted to a person because of the fursuit they wear...I don't get it. There are some breathtakingly beautiful suits out there, but they aren't a substitute for people.
I also think there are ways to tell if the suiter is male or female. If the suit has grotesquely exaggerated female features, like thick mascara, long eyelashes, and oversized breasts, and if the suiter is walking in a suggestive manner, is it safe to assume the suiter is male?


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 31, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> If the suit has grotesquely exaggerated female features, like thick mascara, long eyelashes, and oversized breasts, and if the suiter is walking in a suggestive manner, is it safe to assume the suiter is male?


You answered your own question.


----------



## Billythe44th (Apr 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> depends on a few things.
> 1. If you grope me or break my suit I will destroy you.
> 2. How many times you do it.
> 3. Are you gonna be a spotter and make sure I don't get manhandled by random furries


 
 You'd try to punch someone out while in the costume? I'm suddenly reminded of this;    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkbKjtuNJhQ Damn, no embedding here.   On a side note, Winfox (one of the aforementioned crossdressers) would be an awesome tailor if he could use his powers for good instead of psycho-sexually disturbing. I'm most impressed by how his heads blend seamlessly into his bodies, and how he can wear a skintight suit without looking fat (from most angles, anyways). I kind of wonder how many harnesses and shit he's wearing under the suits to hack his body into that shape.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Apr 1, 2011)

> You are at a con. You are male and straight. You see an attractive  looking fox woman. You greet her and start dancing at the rave. Later on  you learn that the person under the suit is really a he.








I really think that if a person decides to fursuit as the other gender it's probably because their fursona is of the opposite gender, or maybe they have more than one character which are not all of the same sex. *shrugs*


----------



## Fay V (Apr 1, 2011)

Billythe44th said:


> *You'd try to punch someone out while in the costume*? I'm suddenly reminded of this;    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkbKjtuNJhQ Damn, no embedding here.   On a side note, Winfox (one of the aforementioned crossdressers) would be an awesome tailor if he could use his powers for good instead of psycho-sexually disturbing. I'm most impressed by how his heads blend seamlessly into his bodies, and how he can wear a skintight suit without looking fat (from most angles, anyways). I kind of wonder how many harnesses and shit he's wearing under the suits to hack his body into that shape.


 
I didn't say punch specifically. It doesn't take much to get a good elbow to the gut or knee to the groin. People might think it's okay to mess with suiters because they can't fight back as well, but I know where the balls and solar plexes are, and I can make a lot of use out of that.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Apr 1, 2011)

Interesting. 

I think that people can dress in whatever gender they want so long as they accept the consequences (good or bad) from being the opposite gender. 

Example: A male fursuiting as a female will most likely draw the attention of a few love sick fanboys at a con. 

Personally, if and when I choose to fursuit, I will be a guy character because I'm a guy.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2011)

Now I want to see fay beat the shit out of some idiot furry at AC while in her suit.

I'll provide the Mortal Kombat announcer voice.


----------



## Billythe44th (Apr 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I didn't say punch specifically. It doesn't take much to get a good elbow to the gut or knee to the groin. People might think it's okay to mess with suiters because they can't fight back as well, but I know where the balls and solar plexes are, and I can make a lot of use out of that.


 
 I'll be honest, I just wanted to post a Youtube video of football mascots beating the crap out of each other. It's funny, see.


----------



## TheBestOfTimes (Apr 2, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Now I want to see fay beat the shit out of some idiot furry at AC while in her suit.
> 
> I'll provide the Mortal Kombat announcer voice.


 
FINISH HIM!

(lolbump)


----------



## Troj (Jun 11, 2013)

Falling in love or lust with someone based on their suit is like falling in love with the biggest, most prettily-wrapped present under the tree. As Admiral Akbar would say, it's a trap!

I still remember the Christmas when I came downstairs to find an ENORMOUS, gorgeous present under the tree. Upon opening it, I found another, smaller, also-nicely-wrapped present inside. I opened that, and inside was another, still-smaller, still-nicely-wrapped present. I opened _that_ one--and then another one, and another, and another, until I came to the final box, and opened it to find:

An edutaintment math computer game.

Fuck you, Mom and Dad. 

The person in the suit may be older or younger than you expect, may be of a gender you didn't expect, may be of a sexual orientation incompatible with yours, and may be way, way less attractive than you'd hoped (because furries).

I actually find I can usually tell when a female character is being played by a male, because the performance and/or body shape will be exaggerated and "draggy."  (Actual women almost never give their suit huge honking tits, for example.)


----------



## Riho (Jun 11, 2013)

Troj.
This thread is years old. Just let it go...


----------



## Troj (Jun 11, 2013)

Ahh, dammit, you're right. Didn't see the date.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh hey, this thread again.

They're like traps, but fluffy.


----------



## Riho (Jun 11, 2013)

Troj said:


> Ahh, dammit, you're right. Didn't see the date.


The best part there is that you obviously spent a long time writing that post.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 11, 2013)

How do people even find things to necro? As far as I'm concerned anything past the second page doesn't exist anymore.

Whatever. If you become attracted to someone because of a fursuit then you got bigger things to worry about than their sex and gender.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow, you really dug in the Necronomicon pages for this one.

But to answer the thread, nothing is ever as it seems.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 11, 2013)

secretfur said:


> How do people even find things to necro? As far as I'm concerned anything past the second page doesn't exist anymore.
> 
> Whatever. If you become attracted to someone because of a fursuit then you got bigger things to worry about than their sex and gender.


But big furry suits with fake boobs are sexy

Also I just look a new posts.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 11, 2013)

How do you people find this crap?!


----------

